# Thrianta Rabbits



## KathrynUK (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi! I am in the Northwest/Manchester area and I was wondering if anyone knows of any Thrianta breeders in the area. I know this is a very rare breed and I've only come across one or two breeders in Essex. We would likely travel i.e. Wales, Lake District, Derbyshire if neccessary, but Essex seems too far and stressful of a journey for a rabbit. Our Thrianta recently passed away and he was the most gentle, loving and licky bunny ever! We would love another - don't know where ours was bred as we weren't his original owners. 

Also, when/where are there rabbit shows in our area? I've looked on some of the club sites that list shows but there aren't any locations or details. I'm wondering if we start going to shows in our area if we'll find a breeder that way.

Thanks,

K.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a Thrianta (well my daughter will have her for showing) and im sorry but im in essex lol, i will find you a breeder up north


----------



## KathrynUK (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, any information would be helpful and appreciated. I just can't believe these bunnies are so hard to find - they are so beautiful and so loving.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

KathrynUK said:


> Thanks, any information would be helpful and appreciated. I just can't believe these bunnies are so hard to find - they are so beautiful and so loving.


Im on the case, have asked on another forum.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

KathrynUK said:


> Thanks, any information would be helpful and appreciated. I just can't believe these bunnies are so hard to find - they are so beautiful and so loving.


Sadly the Rare Varieties Rabbit Club website is down, otherwise you may have been able to source one through there.

I adore Thriantas, and always have done - but I do have an occasional mild allergy to rabbits - only the ones with thick coats which includes most Lops as well, so I had to cancel the lovely Thrianta I'd had booked from a VERY good breeder some years ago, after handling one at a show and having a reaction. (They are classed as a Fur breed at shows overseas). Disappointed isn't the word!

Wish you all the luck... and when you find one please please come back and give us loads of pics! ...... I am not allergic to pics!


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

There may be a breeder in Newcastle

Breeders Directory

I'm using the Internet on my phone so I couldn't get a proper look at the link.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I think ive found 1 in Nottingham, is that close enough? If so il find the persons contact details.


----------



## KathrynUK (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi - yes, Nottingham is doable...details would be great. Thanks!

Kathryn


----------



## Demismith (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm in West Yorkshire and will have a litter hopefully born early next month. I can reccomend a great cheap courier too, I got one of my Thriantas from Essex, it only cost £35 to get them up here!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Demismith said:


> I'm in West Yorkshire and will have a litter hopefully born early next month. I can reccomend a great cheap courier too, I got one of my Thriantas from Essex, it only cost £35 to get them up here!


Hey Demi, welcome over here  (know you from another forum) 
I can vouch Demi's Thrianta's are of good quality and line and the parents are witwoooo lol


----------



## Demismith (Feb 28, 2010)

frags said:


> Hey Demi, welcome over here  (know you from another forum)
> I can vouch Demi's Thrianta's are of good quality and line and the parents are witwoooo lol


Hehe, I'm everywhere 

I have a doe at the moment who is half from Paul Hopkins line and half from Bernard Wrigleys line, and she's hopefully pregnant to Pauls best stud buck  If she isn't then she'll be mated to my gorgeous buck Rory from Roger Smiths line :thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Demismith said:


> Hehe, I'm everywhere
> 
> I have a doe at the moment who is half from Paul Hopkins line and half from Bernard Wrigleys line, and she's hopefully pregnant to Pauls best stud buck  If she isn't then she'll be mated to my gorgeous buck Rory from Roger Smiths line :thumbup:


Rory is 1 handsome dude!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was going to suggest Demi! Best of luck finding your bunny


----------



## blue_fox (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi did you find a Thrianta? I just bought one a few weeks ago and he is really fab. I've called him Toby. I came down to manchester for him from boro!  He was from Kayesminirexes


----------

